# frozen rat prices//where to buy?!



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just about to place an order for frozen rats with my usual supplier (live foods direct)
I've used them for years because the prices are good and they are very reliable.

But I placed the order for my crix then looked at the rats... £47 for 25 125-200g rats!
Last time I placed that order it was £30.40. And that was for THIRTY!!!!!!!

What gives?!?!!!!


Can anyone suggest anywhere cheaper??


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I know some big rat breeders are having difficulties with breedings at the moment and having to import loads in from Europe hence the prices, my local one has gone up to 95p for rat fluffs.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

there are no rat femails at the mo aparonty so all the prices for frozon is going up in price just have to go with it till thay sort it out


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

I have just done a little calculation for you and if you bought those 25 Medium Rats from us, they would cost you the grand total of......*£19.50!!*

The only problem is that we have no stock at the moment. We are expanding our rat breeding area and are trying to hold onto as much stock as possible. Hopefully we should have this size available in a few months time. Keep an eye on our website and we will let everyone know when they are available.

A & N Frozen Reptile Food

Nicky: victory:


----------

